# Looking for used Logan 200 tailstock screw



## HarryJM (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I have a basket case 1946 Logan 200 lathe that I am slowly putting back together and one of the missing parts is the tailstock screw (LP-1143). I just purchased another missing part, the headstock retaining collar (LA30-1), from eBay yesterday and did not see any tailstock screws for sale.


I know making one is an option although it would be a steep learning curve for someone with no lathe experience. I may give it a try just to see how close I can get before buying a used tailstock assembly.

So other than buying a complete used tailstock assembly right now I decided to see if anyone on this forum has an extra one sitting around J or knows who/where to get one from other than the new price from Logan Actuator Co.

Thanks in advance for any and all help,
Harry


----------



## T. J. (Nov 30, 2017)

Hopefully someone will have an extra one they can part with.

If not, it should be fairly straightforward to make - but not without a functioning tailstock.  If you have all of the other tailstock parts, you may be able to clamp the ram in place and get a center drilled in the work piece by manually pushing the entire tailstock assembly.  Then place a live center in the ram, firmly seat it, and clamp the tailstock in place for the turning and threading operations.

Another option would be to get another forum member to make you one.  Someone with the same lathe could just copy the dimensions of their tailstock screw.  I would be open to that idea myself since it appears as if my lathe has the same screw.  I'm sure we could agree upon a price that will be less than $103.


----------



## HarryJM (Nov 30, 2017)

Hi T. J.

Thanks for the above and as this is a long term project so I will probably wait until I have the lathe completed, except for tail screw, and use that as my first project per you feedback. I actually look forward to doing something like that as my long term goal is for this to be one of my hobbies when I retire, maybe within the next few years. I am slowly collecting old metal working equipment and along with the lathe I have a Burke 126 horizontal mil l with a vertical head and indexer, a vintage small craftsman power hacksaw and a Craftsman 150 drill press that I am currently in the middle of restoring.

The Logan store has the dimensions for making one.


Take care,
Harry


----------



## T. J. (Nov 30, 2017)

Great!  I think you should be able to make out well.  I hadn't seen drawings like that on the Logan site before.  Since you have a mill, you'll also be able to cut the Woodruff keyseat as well.


----------



## RandyM (Nov 30, 2017)

HarryJM said:


> Hi T. J.
> 
> Thanks for the above and as this is a long term project so I will probably wait until I have the lathe completed, except for tail screw, and use that as my first project per you feedback. I actually look forward to doing something like that as my long term goal is for this to be one of my hobbies when I retire, maybe within the next few years. I am slowly collecting old metal working equipment and along with the lathe I have a Burke 126 horizontal mil l with a vertical head and indexer, a vintage small craftsman power hacksaw and a Craftsman 150 drill press that I am currently in the middle of restoring.
> 
> ...



Harry, any chance you can provide us with the link? I have been all over that site and this info eludes me.


----------



## HarryJM (Nov 30, 2017)

Page 23 http://www.lathe.com/lp-95.pdf


----------



## RandyM (Dec 1, 2017)

HarryJM said:


> Page 23 http://www.lathe.com/lp-95.pdf



Thank you Harry. 

I wasn't expecting the information to be buried in a PDF parts manual.


----------



## HarryJM (Dec 1, 2017)

When possible I take "surfacing the web mental health" breaks at work and have found all kinds of useful metal working information.


----------

